# 8wt reel



## Sam Arguello (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey y'all, I am currently looking for a new 8wt reel for fishing the flats here in Texas, mostly for redfish and black drum. I've been seriously looking at the Tibor backcountry CL wide and was wondering if any of y'all have any experience with them or have any recommendations at a similar price range, trying to keep it under 500. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Bauer CFX4. Thank me later.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Galvan T8 is a really nice reel at under $500.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't forget the Lamson Waterworks Liquid. The reel plus two spare spools is $150. Use the extra you save on some quality line.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Just picked up a Scott Meridian 8wt and a Galvan T8. Good reel maybe someday I will look into a Nautilus but the Galvan is a great deal.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I have the galvan t8 also. Solid performance, low startup inertia, easy to manipulate drag. Great reel


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The new Orvis Mirage is set for release in 2017 so the current Mirage is on big sale. 

I treat mine poorly and it still performs flawlessly.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

It sounds like you want a Tibor on a budget? 

My advice would be to look at the Galvan Torque or the Lamson Speedster if you can't find a used Everglade.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm in Texas too and sight cast to reds a majority of the time. For flats fishing, the tibor backcountry will cover you 98% of the time. Even big reds don't test a reels drag too much. However, for under $500, I really feel like there are better buys than the Backcountry CL Wide. If you don't ever see yourself using this reel for anything other than redfish on the flats here in Texas, then by all means buy that Backcountry. If it were me shopping for an 8 weight reel in that price range, I would first look at the Galvan Tourque, Nautilus CCf-X2 or 3Tand. Also, Tibor Everglades in the new frost finish can be had for under $600.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

tailwalk said:


> I have the galvan t8 also. Solid performance, low startup inertia, easy to manipulate drag. Great reel


The Galvan Torque is fantastic. It has one of the best drags in the industry regardless of price.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Backcountrys are great reels. All other suggestions are good as well. It's hard to buy a junk reel at any price anymore. I just like tibors.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Backcountry's are a sweet reel, I had one on my 6wt tidal for a while. Kinda kicking my self for getting a 5 plus hatch instead of keeping that reel on it. For redfish you don't need much more and have buddies that have caught decent sized bones on them. Another option that's about half the price is a lamson guru 3.5, you get a somewhat sealed drag and it's full machined and lifetime warranty.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That same reel for reds will be used for bones and permit. Most reds don't demand a high quality drag, but when you hook into that behemoth, you'll be glad you do have it. Plus, there are big ass jacks on the TX coast. There's a good chance you'll run into them.

The Backcounty is a sweet reel, but it is not the same drag system as the standard Tibor reels (clinch brake system vs full cork disc drag). Abel makes a sweet reel with the Super 7/8N - you can find them on ebay sub 500. That is a great red reel that can easily be fished up to the next classes of fish - bones, permit and small tarpon. It is a full cork disc drag system, just like the standard Tibors. It is lighter than the Everglades, which is another great reel. I picked up an Abel on ebay for $430, saw another go for $330, and one just sold for $470.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Sam Arguello said:


> Hey y'all, I am currently looking for a new 8wt reel for fishing the flats here in Texas, mostly for redfish and black drum. I've been seriously looking at the Tibor backcountry CL wide and was wondering if any of y'all have any experience with them or have any recommendations at a similar price range, trying to keep it under 500. Any input is appreciated.


Look into the Sage 2280 and 3280. Large, numbered drag knob and very smooth operation overall. Well-made like everything Sage does.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Recently switched over to Lamson Litespeed and Speedster models and very pleased. Will soon be selling an older Nautilus CCF8, their customer service is no where what it used to be.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

nautilus fwx or the backcountry would be ideal


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Under 500
Used - Everglades or Abel
New - 3Tand T-70 with an extra T-90 spool, these reels use the same frame so you're basically getting 2 reels (1 7-9wt and 1 9-10wt) for $500. These reels have a great beast of a drag and beautiful machining/finish. Customer service was awesome when I called (problem was me more than the reel lol).


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> Bauer CFX4. Thank me later.


He will thank you for steering him clear.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I picked up an Everglades new in box with warranty card on eBay for 465. It is going on an 8 wt Method.


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm still new to to this addiction, but I have tried a couple of reels. My favorite so far is the nautilus x.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you had a chance to cast that Meridian? Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 9 weight Meredian.

Regarding reels, I'd get that Backcountry CL, an Everglades or a Nautilus NVG.





commtrd said:


> Just picked up a Scott Meridian 8wt and a Galvan T8. Good reel maybe someday I will look into a Nautilus but the Galvan is a great deal.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd check out the Nautilus CCFx2 6/8 or the Nautilus XL Max.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't say enough good things about the Nautilus reels we use (I have a good half dozen in hard commercial service and they haven't had the slightest problem, from a 12wt down to an 8...). With the Nautilus design you can easily change spools out on the water without any tools (something a few other makes of top quality reels can't say at all...). No chance of dropping a tiny screw on my skiff in the changeover either (like some very high end reels I can think of...).

Look at them closely -there's sure to be a model that will meet your needs. You'll also find that you can always contact them directly if you have a question or need... I may be a bit biased towards them since they're made less than 30 minutes from my house...


----------



## andrewwa (May 27, 2016)

if you were to buy 3 tand, only buy the T series. I have not had good experiences with the TF series. However, I have used the van staal cvex, the precursor to the T series, and it is much better. I have one that is brand new (it was bought as a backup) that I can sell you. The one thing that I really like about them is that the drag is self contained, meaning that there is no knob to unscrew to change spools. It makes changing spools on the water much easier, even though that is not all that often.

Edit: check out the Nautilus ccfx2 as well. I have heard good things about it, and it is easy to disassemble and maintain.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Several guys have mentioned how a reel is better because its easier to change spools on the boat....no screws etc. Do you guys actually ever change spools on a boat? I mean really? I never change spools for two reasons. First, its hardly much quicker than swapping lines if you have them loop to loop connected (yes a spool swap is a bit quicker) and then you don't have to have the extra spool cost. But I just don't ever come across situations where I change the while I am actually out fishing. I much prefer to carry multiple rods already rigged for the various circumstances I might see that day and nothing is quicker than grabbing a second rod out of the rack. So while it sounds good in theory how often is it really a practical advantage?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Quite often actually... It's also very useful when one of my anglers manages to trap line or leader up inside a spool (under other turns of line) since fish a lot of first timers to the salt....


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I think ease of spool removal is a valid selling point. I have two spools for my t8, which has to be the easiest spool out there to remove. Simply push the button and take it off. While I don't often change spools out on the water I do take the spool off after every trip in saltwater to thoroughly rinse the reel. on the boat or in the kitchen, i think less is more when it comes to disassembly steps.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

jddurango said:


> Have you had a chance to cast that Meridian? Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 9 weight Meredian.
> 
> Regarding reels, I'd get that Backcountry CL, an Everglades or a Nautilus NVG.


Started getting familiar with the new Scott and compared to the TFO rod it is somewhat easier for me to cast with it. Especially on closer-in casts it seems to be much more precise.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I change the spool on my Lamson Liquid all the time. Currently, I only have one 8wt, and sometimes find the need to switch between sinking and floating line depending upon how the fish are reacting and the time of day.

Of course the Lamson is super easy since there are no buttons and screws...just push the spool from the right angle, and it pops out.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Blatattack said:


> He will thank you for steering him clear.


gonna go with "lol" to this


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the Nautilus XL on my 6wt and about to get the XL Max for my 8. I primarily wade so the weight savings in this reel is incredible. I would probably look here first though, most guys sell premium reels for your price range, I've seen some incredible deals here.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would look into the Nautilus X. Great reels and you cant beat how light weight they are. Its nice to have that when you're making casts all day. Going to be almost half the weight of your Tibor. Don't get me wrong Tibor makes a hell of a reel, but you don't need anything crazy drag system wise to fight the reds, black drum and trout.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

I know at least 3 other guys besides myself using the X on 6wts for bones here in Hawaii. If the drag can handle double digit Hawaiian bones with zero issues, it can handle your reds, drum, and trout.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm jealous! Which island do you live on and is that where you chase the bones?





flyz said:


> I know at least 3 other guys besides myself using the X on 6wts for bones here in Hawaii. If the drag can handle double digit Hawaiian bones with zero issues, it can handle your reds, drum, and trout.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

jddurango said:


> I'm jealous! Which island do you live on and is that where you chase the bones?


I'm active duty Navy stationed on Oahu and yes that's where we chase em! I'm originally born and raised in Tampa and I'll be going back to visit in he next few months. I fish Apollo down to Sarasota and sometimes down in the Ft Meyers area to Estero if I'm in town when some of my college buddies are. Miss the Gulf as much as I absolutely love Hawaii.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

That's awesome! Appreciate your service too!

Sounds like you've had access to some nice fishing water! I've thought a lot about retiring in SW Florida.



flyz said:


> I'm active duty Navy stationed on Oahu and yes that's where we chase em! I'm originally born and raised in Tampa and I'll be going back to visit in he next few months. I fish Apollo down to Sarasota and sometimes down in the Ft Meyers area to Estero if I'm in town when some of my college buddies are. Miss the Gulf as much as I absolutely love Hawaii.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

jddurango said:


> That's awesome! Appreciate your service too!
> 
> Sounds like you've had access to some nice fishing water! I've thought a lot about retiring in SW Florida.


It's my pleasure.

I hope to do the same one day.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

What area do you have your mind on? 

I've read a lot of good stuff about the Estero area. Thought maybe further south to Marco Island to be closer to the Glades.



flyz said:


> It's my pleasure.
> 
> I hope to do the same one day.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

Haven't really given it too much thought because I'm a ways out from retirement but I have a shot in the dark at getting stationed in Key West next. If that works out, I don't know what I'll do. I might go UA! Jk. I wouldn't mind anything south of Sarasota on the west coast. All of those cities have grown tremendously over the years. Bradenton, Sarasota, Ft Meyers, Estero, Venice and down to the Keys are all very nice. I've never been to the Everglades. I think if I got a taste of that, it could be dangerous!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha, no doubt it'd be dangerous. But no more dangerous than bones, permit and tarpon in the lower Keys!!!



flyz said:


> Haven't really given it too much thought because I'm a ways out from retirement but I have a shot in the dark at getting stationed in Key West next. If that works out, I don't know what I'll do. I might go UA! Jk. I wouldn't mind anything south of Sarasota on the west coast. All of those cities have grown tremendously over the years. Bradenton, Sarasota, Ft Meyers, Estero, Venice and down to the Keys are all very nice. I've never been to the Everglades. I think if I got a taste of that, it could be dangerous!


----------

